# 327 Federal magnum



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

Been hearing rumors that the revolvers chambered for 327 Federal are being discontinued due to pressure problems. Also uncorroborated is the Federal Ammunition is loading ammo down to 36000 from the original 45000. I know that Charter Arms and Taurus have remover their 327's from their web sites. Anyone here know any more??
I emailed Charter this morning, will report back.


----------



## gauth42 (Jun 22, 2011)

How long can you store amo in mag befor the spring begins to weeking??


----------



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

Got a reply to my email to Charter Arms about discontinuing 327 revolvers. They have been discontinued, CA will make no more 327 Federal Magnum chambered revolvers.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

gauth42 said:


> How long can you store amo in mag befor the spring begins to weeking??


1) It's "weaken" not "weeking".
2) Spring weaken due to repeated compression and decompression, not sitting in a static state
3) Don't hijack someone else's thread with a completely unrelated question, start your own thread.


----------

